# Nasa Chooses against shuttle repair



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20316234/


Why the need for repair? only like in the vaccum of space no one to help if in trouble and nah its only 3000 degree's on re-entry to earth. 

Definatly going to have to keep an eye on this, if possibility disaster happens, i can see Nasa being grounded for quite some time


----------



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

Osiris said:


> Definatly going to have to keep an eye on this, if possibility disaster happens, i can see Nasa being grounded for quite some time


For Sure! I got some pix of the launch. Let me download them from my camera, totally forgot about them until now


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Think should remake the design, about freakin time for Enterprise!


----------



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

Just about done uploadin' the pix.


----------



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

Here ya go!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nifty pics.

My kid brother works at NASA. His entire future is pretty much riding on this, and the same is true for the astronauts, eh? No pressure.

You know what'll happen if this shuttle burns up, don't you, once people remember that Christa McAulliffe's runner-up was on this mission? Hooboy. Bad jokes and talk of curses aplenty.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

If the shuttle goes... NASA won't be able to explain their way out of this one ><


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

they are stupid for not wanting to repair it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

O i know. Their shuttle is docked with space station, so wouldn't think shortage on o2 is the problem. But read on news yesterday, during space walk, one of the suits tore on the hand or something


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

NASA just don't care anymore ...


----------



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

Ice said:


> NASA just don't care anymore ...



How could you say that???


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

When it comes to the matter of repairing a space shuttle x miles above Earth traveling at x miles through space.... I think I'm going to let the good folks at NASA decide what's safe and not. Least they knew more then the Russians did back then (or had a bigger bugdet, whatever) ^.^


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Didnt a decision like this lead to the disaster of the shuttle columbia?


----------



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

No because they didn't know about the hole in Columbia's leading edge. I study this stuff in school and planning to eventually become a Mech. Engineer. I believe that NASA has made a sound decision.

I can go into my reasons behind that if you want but it will be a lengthy post.

Christopher

No because they didn't know about the hole in Columbia's leading edge. I study this stuff in school and planning to eventually become a Mech. Engineer. I believe that NASA has made a sound decision.

I can go into my reasons behind that if you want but it will be a lengthy post.

Christopher


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I think NASA should develope a better shuttle to send to space. The current one is kinda outdated anyhow. Although it will cost billions to build and test a entirely new space shuttle before actually sending one out to space.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Think they are working on that now, as all shuttles are grounded soon, hopefully they are designing new ones. Someone send nasa the last season of star trek


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Their all good!

http://www.cnn.com/2007/TECH/space/08/21/space.shuttle/index.html


----------



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

That's already in the process. It's called the Orion but it's going to be similar to the Apollo missions. Launched on top of a rocket to the moon.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Seems kinda goofy if you ask me, which nobody ever does.

We need a space plane, which takes off like a normal jet, goes really high, and THEN makes it's great escape.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

What makes a plane stall out and not be able to go higher in the first place? just curious


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Seems kinda goofy if you ask me, which nobody ever does.
> 
> We need a space plane, which takes off like a normal jet, goes really high, and THEN makes it's great escape.



Now that would be a more sensible way to head to space. Put a couple of extra fuel pods under the wings reserved just to get to the upper most atmosphere and release them before heading into space.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

X302! Stargate sg-1 man!! Where's Guppyart, i need him here to comment on this 
They had a design like that, basically super boost engines under the wings, along with the main engine in the rear.


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

IMO the reusable space shuttle was a bad mistake on NASA's part. It was made to save money by not having to rebuild the components so much but transportation, upgrades, and maintenence have pretty well offset the savings.

Now there is a growing interest in a space elevator, using Earth's centripical (sp?) force it would swing out near the sattelites. It would basically be a huge space platform tethered to a base or sea platform with a high strength coil, possible carbon nanotubes. Elevators, possibly powered by infared energy beams, would climb the x mile elevator carrying up supplies and possibly personnel.

The main benefit of the ladder would be in money saved from having to send those large rockets up just to be discarded.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

That would have to be incredibly tough, withstand, storms, earthquakes, hurricanes. unless they build it in canada, nothing happens in canada lol could steal their beer while we're at it


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

Almost all scenarios include it being built within 15* of the equator becuase large storms there are VERY rare due to it always being warm hence no cold air disturbances. But alot of the equator is water and since this would presumably be a multinational project no one would feel safe with it being in the hands of one country. So alot of plans propose it being built on a sea platform, in the ocean only terrareal worries are storms but like oil rigs it could theoretically be moved in advance of a storm.

Because of the immense strength of the cable its nearly impossible to snap it with a plane hitting it but weaponry may be able to damage/slice it. The real risk is micro meteorites which are pretty well unstoppable and space junk which could harm the station in space. So alot of plans call for the elevator cables (its really like 1000's stranded together) to be replaced constantly.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

:O I want to fly the x302 if they design one I am going to so be test piloting that baby.

why don't we just build a giant cannon and use that just one big boom and your flying way into the air.

oh and for the record canada built the arm on your shuttles


----------

